# Rivere's log



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 6, 2018)

I decided to start a log to track my training and bulk. I have been eating like a horse and bumped up my training this last month and a half. I weighed in at 134 this morning. Which a lot better than the 127 I was at pre bulk. I will post updates often.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 6, 2018)

I’ll be subbed in!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 6, 2018)

I was a beast at that weight in wrestling..You gotta eat heavy calorie foods..dont worry about getting fat just eat..Do cardio 3x a week that will prevent to much fat gain


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 6, 2018)

I'll be watching too. I don't know if it's just the picture and lighting but u Def look heavier than 130 lbs.  Let's get u to atleast 160 lbs


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 6, 2018)

cool dude, yep just keep shoveling down that food and training hard, you have a great structure to build on.


----------



## Hurt (Jan 7, 2018)

Watching this one. Eat to grow son!


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 7, 2018)

Looking forward ro seeing your progress


----------



## Maijah (Jan 7, 2018)

Let's get it!


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 7, 2018)

I will be watching brother.  Keep shoveling in the food my man!  Good luck


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 7, 2018)

I ate a huge breakfast early this morning. Then did some cardio at around 8. Just a jog around the block. Preparing myself for the new week tomorrow.


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 8, 2018)

Decided to start working out in the early morning before school so I can relax in the evening. Got up at 5 am and did chest and triceps.



Bench press 150 lbs 3x10
Flat Bench Dumbbell Press. 40 lb dumbbells 3x10
Seated Machine Chest Press.100lb 3x10
 EZ-Bar Skullcrusher. 40 lb 3x12
Standing Overhead Barbell Triceps Extension.40lb 3x10
Tricep kickbacks 20 lb 3x12
Dips. 3x15

I have still been eating everything in site. I might do a little cardio later today.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 8, 2018)

Rivere Stelanos said:


> Decided to start working out in the early morning before school so I can relax in the evening. Got up at 5 am and did chest and triceps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s my kind of chest workout bro!!


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 9, 2018)

I did a tdee calculator yesterday night. Came up with 2,841 calories maintenance. So I figured I would shoot for 3,000 calories. I did Back and Biceps this morning. 

*Bent-Over Barbell Row. 115lbs 3x10*

*Wide-Grip Pull-Up. 3x10*

*Close-Grip Pull-Down. 100lbs 3x10*

* Low Cable Rope Curl. 30lbs 3x10 as warm up. *

* Incline Dumbbell Curl. 40lbs 3x10*

*EZ-Bar Reverse Curl. 30lbs 3x15*

*Barbell Curl. 60 lbs. 3x10*

*Dumbbell Preacher Curl.*


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice going bud.


----------



## Hurt (Jan 9, 2018)

Rivere Stelanos said:


> I did a tdee calculator yesterday night. Came up with 2,841 calories maintenance. So I figured I would shoot for 3,000 calories. I did Back and Biceps this morning.
> 
> *Bent-Over Barbell Deadlift. 115lbs 3x10*
> 
> ...



Just two things:

1. What is a “Bent-over Barbell Deadlift”?

2. Sweet Jesus that’s a lot of curls!


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 9, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Just two things:
> 
> 1. What is a “Bent-over Barbell Deadlift”?
> 
> 2. Sweet Jesus that’s a lot of curls!


http://nutribody.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/THICKEN-UPPER-AND-MIDDLE-BACK-ins1.jpg Sorry I meant "Row"
And my biceps are a week point. I don't usually do that many. I usually stick to just 3 exercises.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 10, 2018)

bent over barbell rows or anything with a barbell start at 135lbs. jk dude, keep up the good work!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 10, 2018)

Rivere Stelanos said:


> http://nutribody.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/THICKEN-UPPER-AND-MIDDLE-BACK-ins1.jpg Sorry I meant "Row"
> And my biceps are a week point. I don't usually do that many. I usually stick to just 3 exercises.


bis dont need that much volume to grow..Half of that should be enough..Try to hit it more often then once real hard


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 10, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Just two things:
> 
> 
> 2. Sweet Jesus that’s a lot of curls!



You're doing 3 movements for back and 5 for biceps. I'd switch that around if I were u. Your back can and should take alot more volume than your biceps.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 10, 2018)

Ecks is right, buddy.  At your age nd experience I think I would focus on deadlifts, barbell rows, wide grip pullups. For biceps, barbell curls, and hammer curls. Basic stuff to lay a solid, thick foundation.  All you need us a bar and plates. Hammer curls can be done with two hands and a plate.  Couple of heavy eye screws, hooks, and some chain from home depot and you can hang your bar from a ceiling beam for pull ups.  Use some of that chain and your weight belt hang weight for your pullups.  Yes, did this back when I was home from college and had just my weights at home for the summer.  Keep crushing it brother.


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 10, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> You're doing 3 movements for back and 5 for biceps. I'd switch that around if I were u. Your back can and should take alot more volume than your biceps.



Thanks, I will do that.


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 11, 2018)

This morning was shoulders for me. 

Dumbbell shoulder press. 17 lbs 4x10

Side lateral raises. 17lbs 3x11

Seated barbell military press. 40lbs 3x10

Revers machine fly.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 11, 2018)

Good job!  Remember borther, you are hitting your bi's some while training back.  Like was said switch the volume.  You have too much on bi's after hitting back.  

One other question:

Are you able to eek out ten reps on all sets?  I guess the reason for my question, is I try for 10-12 on each set, but if I and giving it everything I got, I normally cant get to ten on the last set of anything.  Just something to think about.  

Strong workout.  Keep up the work my man.


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 30, 2018)

Sorry I have not been able to post lately. I just got back from my grandfather's funeral. I have not worked out much the last few weeks do to everything thats going on. Plus finals was last week. I got on the treadmill and did some cardio tonight. Just thought I might post a little to relax and get my mind off things.


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Mar 10, 2018)

I did my physical fitness test yesterday. I pushed out 49 pushups and finished the mile run on  7:35 time. I Got back into my normal workout routine. I will start posting here again on monday.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2018)

I won the presidential for my fitness test in school


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 10, 2018)

Rivere Stelanos said:


> I did my physical fitness test yesterday. I pushed out 49 pushups and finished the mile run on  7:35 time. I Got back into my normal workout routine. I will start posting here again on monday.



thought we lost ya lil dude


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Mar 10, 2018)

I have been very busy lately. I hadn't had time to post. Im back on my old routine though.


----------

